# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Bu savunmayı gazeteden okuyamayacaksınız

## bozok

*BU SAVUNMAYI GAZETEDEN OKUYAMAYACAKSINIZ*



06.08.2010 23:15

Malumunuz, Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz'ün de tutuklu olduğu yargılama süreci ile ilgili geçmişte çok sayıda yazı kaleme aldım. Son olarak Albay Cemal Temizöz'ün mahkemeye sunduğu ek savunmaları inceledim. Temizöz'ün savunmasında yer alan bazı iddialar ve bilgiler, ilk defa 

Odatv'de gündeme gelecek. İşte o bilgiler ve iddialar:

*Kazı yapılan yerden PKK'nın infaz ettiği kadın çıktı*
Albay Temizöz'ün tutuklanmasına neden olan iddiaların başında bölgede çok sayıda faili meçhulün yapıldığı ve öldürülenlerin başta asit kuyuları olmak üzere açılan kuyulara gömüldüğü iddialarıydı.
PKK itirafçısı Abdülkadir Aygan'ın gazetelere yaptığı açıklamalar ve çizdiği krokiler üzerine, infaz edildikleri iddia edilen Hakkı Kaya ve Fethi Yıldırım'ın ailelerinin başvuruları üzerine Diyarbakır-Hani karayolunda 3 Nisan 2009 tarihinde kazılar yapılmış ve kazılarda elde edilen 461 kemik parçası Adli Tıp Kurumu'na gönderilmişti. Adli Tıp Kurumu'nun yaptığı incelemede kemiklerin hayvan kemiği olduğu ortaya çıkmıştı. Temizöz, 7 Mayıs 2010'da yapılan 10'uncu duruşmada Diyarbakır 6'ncı Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanlığı'na sunduğu savunmasında, 3 Eylül 2009'da, Cizre'de yol çalışması sırasında toprak altından çıkan insan kemiklerini hatırlatarak, iki cesetten birinin PKK tarafından infazı edildiğini kaydetti. PKK’nın bölgede “Devlet ajanı” suçlaması yaparak çok sayıda infaz yaptığını hatırlatan Temizöz adı geçen olayı şu ifadelerle mahkemeye anlattı:

(...) Hisar köyünün muhtarı Fahrettin Elçi ile birlikte 3 yakınını katleden ikisini sakat bırakacak şekilde yaralayan, PKK'lı grubun sorumlusu Enver ükten, bu olaydan 2-3 ay sonra güvenlik kuvvetleri ile Bakartal mevkiinde girdiği silahlı çatışmada öldürülmüştür.

*Enver ükten'in ölümü ile birlikte ortada kalan eşi de terör örgütü tarafından öldürüldü. üldürenin ise terör örgütü mensubu Kuto Sait olarak bilinen Sait Nart (Abdulkadir oğlu, üağlayan köyünden) olduğu, Sait Nart'ın Cizre'de Hizbullahçı olarak bilinen Mele Zeki'yi de öldürdüğü ve halen Suriye'de olduğu bilinen hususlardır.*

Basına yansıdığı kadarıyla, *Cizre-İdil çevre yolu çalışması yapan bir inşaat şirketinin iş makinelerinin Kuştepe köyünün yakınlarında yaptığı çalışma sırasında 03 Eylül 2009 da toprak altından çıkan çamaşırlardan biri kadına ait olduğu değerlendirilen iki cesede ait kemikler çıkartılmıştır. Bayan cesedinin dişinden yapılan teşhiste, Hisar katliamını yapan Enver ükten'in eşi olduğu, yakınları tarafından bilinmiştir.* (...) Olayı herkesin bilmesine rağmen neden gerçekleri söylemediği önemlidir.

(...) *Dişinden teşhis edilip namus cinayeti denmeseydi bu olayda mı bizim üzerimize atılacaktı?*”

*TANIK EBUBEKİR DüKMEN NEREDE?*
Albay Cemal Temizöz, öldürüldüğü belirtilen İzzet Padır'in oğlu Harun Padır'ın ifadelerindeki çelişkiye de dikkat çekiyor.

Harun Padır'ın 21 Haziran 1994 tarihindeki ifadesi ile duruşmadaki ifadesinde, İzzet Padır, Abdullah üzdemir, kendisi ve Ebubekir Dökmen'in gözaltına alındığını, sonrasında kendisi ve Dökmen'in serbest bırakıldığını belirttiğini, ancak 24 Mart 2009 tarihli Cizre Baro Başkanlığı'na verdiği dilekçe ve aynı gün Cumhuriyet Savcılığınca alınan ifadesinde ısrarla üç kişi olarak gözaltına alındıklarını tanık göstererek beyan ettiğini kaydeden Temizöz, “Bu durumda Ebubekir Dökmen'in ifadesinin olmayışı ya unutulmuş olabilir ya da ifadeye çağrılmış, köyde olmadığı, göç ettiği veya kayıp olduğu söylenerek ifadesi alınamamıştır. Yani Ebubekir Dökmen serbest kaldıktan sonra kaybolmuştur” diye sözlerine devam ediyor.

Ancak Temizöz asıl bombayı Dökmen'in nerede olduğuna ilişkin şu bilgileri vererek patlatıyor:
“(...) *Bilinen gerçek ise; Ebubekir Dökmen bu olayı müteakip terör örgütüne katılmış, 1997 yılında K. ırak'a yapılan operasyonda yaralanmış, Zaho'da tedavi görmüş, Zaho'da evlenerek oraya yerleşmiştir. Halen K. Irak Zaho'da yaşamaktadır. (...) Ebubekir Dökmen'in durumu araştırılmalıdır.*”

*“MAğDUR” SURYA UYKUR YAşIYOR MU?*
Albay Cemal Temizöz, mahkemenin 5 Mart 2010 tarihli 10'uncu duruşmadan itibaren mahkemeye gelmesi için tebligat çıkarttığı maktül Ramazan Uykur'un 18 çocuğundan ikisi olan Abdurrahman Uykur ve Surya Uykur ile ilgili de çarpıcı iddiaları yer alıyor. Ramazan Uykur'un, Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Salih şık'ın tetikçisi olduğunu iddia eden Temizöz, Abdurrahman ve Surya Uykur'un PKK üyesi olduğu için yıllardır arandığını kaydederek şunları söylemiş:

“*Surya Uykur, PKK terör örgütünün bir üyesi olmasına rağmen (...) örgütün infaz listesine girmiştir. üstelik gönül ilişkisine girdiği gerekçesiyle yine terör örgütü üyesi olan ağabeyi Abdurrahman Uykur'a infaz ettirilerek.*

(...) Acaba Uykur ailesi (...) Surya'nın akıbetini terör örgütüne sormuşlar mıdır? Onlara da içimize sızmış özel savaş elemanları tarafından mı katledildi denildi? Burada özel savaş elemanı Surya'nın ağabeyi mi? Uykur ailesi, Cizre'li müdahil avukatların da bildiği ancak gizledikleri bu olayı adalete intikal ettirecekler mi?”

Temizöz'ün söylediğine göre, mahkemenin, duruşmalara gelmesi için tebligata yarar açık adreslerinin bilinmesi için müzekkere yazılmasına karar verdiği “mağdur” Surya ve Abdurrahman Uykur'un adresleri çok açık: Kandil Dağı. *Biri kardeşini örgütün emriyle infaz etmiş yaşıyor, diğeri ağabeyi tarafından, yani faili belli bir şekilde öldürülmüş iki PKK mensubu.*

İnsanın, Temizöz'ün mahkemeye söylediği *“Bu müzekkerre Kandil'e, Irak'a yazılsaydı herhalde* 
*daha çabuk cevap verilmiş olurdu”* katılmaması mümkün değil.

Temizöz'ün savunmalarında yer alan bilgiler sadece bunlarla sınırlı değil. Habur'dan giren terör örgütü mensuplarının geçmişte yaptıklarından tutun da kendisine yönelik psikolojik harekatın somut nedenlerine kadar çok çarpıcı bilgiler yer alıyor. şimdilik bunları anlatalım, bugün Diyarbakır'dan gelecek haberi bekleyelim. Neden mi? üünkü bugün Diyarbakır'da bu davanın 17'nci duruşması yapılacak. Umarız Türk basını, bu tür gerçekleri, bari bu duruşmadan sonra Türk kamuoyundan gizlemez.


*Ceyhun Bozkurt*
Odatv.com

----------

